# Successful Retrofit of an RNS315 with RVC in a Tiguan



## Abqdanj (Jan 29, 2014)

Replaced an RCD 310 with an RNS 315 in a 2013 Tiguan S using mostly OEM parts (except SiriusXM antenna) including a back-up camera (RVC). Everything works. Parts:

RNS 315 Navigation Unit w/ Genuine GPS Antenna (1K0-057-274-D/1K0057274D) from Deutsche Auto Parts - $800
Tiguan Backup Camera with Retrofit Harness (5N0-998-566-J) from Deutsche Auto Parts - $400
Belkin XM Auto Antenna (F5X004fc) from TSS-Radio - $20
SMB To Universal FAKRA Connector (FakraAdapter) from TSS-Radio - $10
VCDS License with Micro-CAN (VCuCAN) from Ross-Tech - $249
erWin One Day Subscription (various VW technical manuals) from VWOA - $35
The project took about 30 hours of effort and was split into five phases (with the Tig usable after each phase):

1. *Head End Unit* - Removed the radio trim, pulled the RCD310 and mounted the VW OEM GPS and Belkin XM antennas on a small shelf above and behind the nav unit using two-sided carpet tape. Ran the radio end of the RVC cables into the opening and tapped/soldered into the positive and negative wires of the radio harness and tested voltage at the camera end connector. Cut a slot in the air plenum behind the radio for the SMB to Farkra connector to clear. Attached the RVC connector, radio connector, FM/AM and GPS antennas to the RNS315 along with the SMB to FAKRA connector and attached the Belkin XM antenna. Slid the unit in, turned the radio on, entered the security code, and the radio, SiriusXM and navigation immediately worked. Secured the unit and replaced the radio trim.

2. *Side Trim* - Removed the right Instrument Panel Side Cover, Passenger Side Lower A-Pillar Trim, B-Pillar Upper Trim and Lower B-Pillar Trim. Ran the RVC cables along the door sills and re-installed the trim panels. Tucked the RVC cables under the Rear Wheel Housing Trim and into the luggage compartment.

3. *Luggage Compartment* - Removed the floor cover, spare tire, inserts, Lock Carrier Cover, and Right Side Luggage Compartment Trim. Ran the RVC cables over the right rear wheel well. At the lower back of the wheel well is a harness for the backup lights which would be used for the backup signal to the camera. This is about where the yellow wire in the RVC harness starts. It was a bit short so I used an extra 18" section of wire and tapped/soldered into the right (white/gray) backup light wire and spliced the other end to the yellow RVC harness wire. Tested voltages at the RVC connector: red - continuous 12V, yellow - 12V when in reverse. Tucked the RVC cables under the back of the C-Pillar trim, removed the Roof End Strip and coiled the RVC cable there, leaving it hanging. Replaced trim, Lock Carrier Cover, spare tire and floor, but left the Roof End Strip off.

4. *Rear Lid* - Removed the Upper Rear Lid Trim, both Rear Window Side Trims, and the Rear Lid Trim which exposed the back of the lid handle that was going to be replaced with the OEM Camera/handle. Disconnected the right wiring hose (at the top of the opening between vehicle and lid) on the vehicle side and fished a coat hanger down the hose from the lid side. Removed the blue FAKRA housing from the video cable end and cut off the 3 pin connector from the RVC cable. Taped the video and loose wires to the coat hanger and pulled the RVC cables through. Reconnected the hose, replaced the FAKRA housing, spliced/soldered the connector back on and tested voltages again. Ran the RVC cables along right side of rear window with a liberal use of cable ties. With a 6" extension and 10 mm socket, removed the nuts that secured the lid handle. Removed the external trim plate that held the handle (and the license plate lights), disconnected the wiring connector and removed the old handle. Replaced it with new camera/handle unit, connected the handle wiring, fished the camera/wiring connector pig tail through and reattached the exterior trim piece. Connected the RVC video and 3-pin connectors to the camera pigtail. (Whew!)

5. *VCDS* - Shut the rear lid and fired up the laptop with VCDS installed, connected the HEX-CAN dongle to the OBD connector and turned on the ignition. On "19 - CAN Gateway, checked "6C" "Back-up Camera" and "37" " Navigation", saved coding and checked for faults. None present. Tried putting into reverse. No video! Fault "02873 - Control Module for Back-Up Camera (J772) 004 - No Signal/Communication". Checked Internet, plenty of hits but no obvious resolution. Had a beer and went to bed (depressed). Next morning reviewed excellent RNS315 posting and noticed screen shot of Byte 3, in Long Coding for the RNS315 Nav unit where you can activate the rear view camera. (I had told the Gateway there was a back-up camera, but I hadn't told the Nav unit to activate it!) Reconnected the HEX-CAN dongle, fired up VCDS, went to "37 - Navigation" and using the VCDS Long Coding Helper, turned on the backup camera (byte 3, bit 6), saved coding, cleared faults and shifted into reverse. BEHOLD, there was video from the camera! Replaced the Lid Trim in reverse order and installed the Roof End Strip. Done!

Problems/Lessons Learned:

·* erWin* - Sweet! I wouldn't have attempted this project without access to VW tech manuals and erWin worked great. Having never used it before, I assumed the subscription was online only for the day so I waited to subscribe the first day I had full access to the car. However, I found out that I could download pdf's so I had a combination of manuals on a laptop, iPad and I printed applicable pages. I should have subscribbed earlier. Well worth the $35!

· *SiriusXM Antenna* - I tried to keep the whole project VW OEM, but I couldn't find any SiriusXM antenna with the necessary FAKRA connector, much less a VW version and I wasn't ready to take on replacing the factory shark fin on the back. The SMB/FAKRA connector - Belkin antenna worked, but there was a clearance problem with the SMB/FAKRA connector behind the Nav unit. This required me to cut a small slot into the air plenum behind the radio. However, I was able to reach in and place insulated foil pipe tape over the back side of the slot to seal it. A flat, short FAKRA extension would have prevented this problem.

· *Trim* - I went through a lot of effort removing the A and B pillar trim pieces so I could run the RVC cable along the center of the door sill. In hindsight, I don't think the effort was worth it. Just tucking the cable under the sill would have probably sufficed and saved many hours of effort. It's also importatnt to check that you have the retaining clips as you remove any trim pieces. It's much easier to find and replace as you're removing the trim. The clips were especially problematic on the rear lid. I lost two that must have fallen between the outer skin and lid structure. There are a few small access holes and multiple attempts with a magnet failed to fish them out. This required a quick trip to the VW dealer for additional clips which were in stock. So far, I haven't heard any rattles. My biggest problem was replacing the Rear Window Side Trims. I eventually moved the car outside and let the trim pieces warm a bit in the sun and I eventually got them back on.

· *VCDS?* - I agonized over the decision to buy a Micro-CAN and VCDS license or to use the local VW dealer who said they would do the VAG-COM operations. Based on various posted experiences with installing an RVC, I expected that I may have multiple trips to the dealer. I was afraid that the charges from the dealer might approach the cost of buying the VCDS or worse yet, being told that the RVC didn't work because of my wiring and being helpless to double-check the VAG-COM. In the end, I'm glad I bought the VCDS. It was the easiest (and most rewarding) part of the project. Very impressive software! (Note: If you're in Albuquerque or central New Mexico and need a bit of free VCDS time, let me know!)

· *Hard Work* - This was a difficult and tedious job with a lot of time on your knees. If you're a gray-headed "Boomer" like me, expect a bit of pain. However, the backup camera (and the safety of the kids in the neighborhood) was worth the effort. The RNS 315 is far superior to the RDC 310, but still lags in features and functionality significantly from just about anything I've seen on competitive vehicles. Looking at what I spent and the number of hours involved, a high-end after-market unit such as a Kenwood Nav unit with back-up camera and CAN interface professionally installed is a viable option unless it's important to you to keep it all VW.

Thanks to everyone who has taken the time to post their experiences with projects like this. I couldn't have done this without your posts!


----------



## CUCURELLO (Mar 8, 2014)

Superb!! 
Thank you for the encouragement to tackle this task on my '07 EOS.


----------

